# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Kalustopoistoja 2016

## jtm

Helb #708 ja #709 riisuttu rahastuslaitteista. Enpä osannut viel viime yönä #709:llä ajettuani arvata, että jäi viimeiseksi ajoksi  :Icon Frown:

----------


## luukas79

Eiks nää olleet niitä kaasu-autoja, joista pyritään poistamaan kalustolta aijemmin kun vuosikerta antaa ymmärtään?!

 :Redface:  :Smile:

----------


## Wito

Nobinat 278 ja 279 seisovat Klovin romurivissä.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Nobinat 278 ja 279 seisovat Klovin romurivissä.


Hienoa. Oon odottanut kauan että Nobina pääsee eroon kaikista noista Ikaruksista. Kesällä poistuvat todennäköisesti kaikki vuotta 2006 vanhemmat bussit heiltä kun he saavat tuliteriä busseja elokuussa. Kyl noi "Facelift-Carrukset" saavat kans mielellään poistua kun monet niistä ovat jo melko huonossa kunnossa ja ovat aika vikaherkkiä autoja.

----------


## fani

> Hienoa. Oon odottanut kauan että Nobina pääsee eroon kaikista noista Ikaruksista. Kesällä poistuvat todennäköisesti kaikki vuotta 2006 vanhemmat bussit


Minä en. Kyllä noi Carrukset ja Ikarukset on miljoona kertaa parempia kuin esim 900-sarjan alkupään teli-Volvot.  :Very Happy:

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Minä en. Kyllä noi Carrukset ja Ikarukset on miljoona kertaa parempia kuin esim 900-sarjan alkupään teli-Volvot.


Mikäs niissä Volvoissa on SuperHyperLaiskaEcomoodin lisäksi vikana?

----------


## fani

> Mikäs niissä Volvoissa on SuperHyperLaiskaEcomoodin lisäksi vikana?


Tärinä, naurettavat penkit, kulku yleensä yms. lista jatkuu...

----------


## Ivecomies

> Kyllä noi Carrukset ja Ikarukset on miljoona kertaa parempia kuin esim 900-sarjan alkupään teli-Volvot.



Mitä hyvää niissä Volvo B7RLE-alustaisissa "Facelift-Carruksissa" on? ne ovat aika vikaherkkiä autoja. Noi vanhat oikeat Carrukset (jotka ovat jo poistettu) olivat ihan hyviä autoja yleensä kun pehmeät penkit, ja monet niistä olivat ihan priimakunnossa. Makuasioita, mutta ite tykkään enemmän uusista busseista. Ilmastointi on mukava kesällä.

----------


## Karosa

> Tärinä, naurettavat penkit, kulku yleensä yms. lista jatkuu...


Sanoisin, että näiden uusimpien 8900LE:n, eli missä on jo matala ikkunalinja, on penkit ovat yllättävän mukavat.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Tärinä, naurettavat penkit, kulku yleensä yms. lista jatkuu...


Kulun yleensä voi yhdistää vaihteistomoodiin. Olen silti kanssasi samaa mieltä, jotkut 8900LE:t ovat karmeita matkustaa.

----------


## fani

> Sanoisin, että näiden uusimpien 8900LE:n, eli missä on jo matala ikkunalinja, on penkit ovat yllättävän mukavat.


Tässä kohden olen samaa mieltä, uudemmasta päästä olevat on ihan okei, mutta kyllä nää wanhat bussit on se juttu.  :Very Happy:  

Pari pientä strategistista lisäystä tekisivät kaikista 8900LE:istä hyviä. Uudemman malliset penkit tai peltikupit, missä on hieman enemmän pehmustetta, Voith vaihteistoksi tai vaihtoehtoisesti SuperHyperLaiskaEcoMoodi pois, jos olis laitettu näin, niin pitäisin esim. NOF 912 (E6 teli-Volvoa) hyvänä bussina.  :Very Happy:

----------


## tohpeeri

> Tässä kohden olen samaa mieltä, uudemmasta päästä olevat on ihan okei, mutta kyllä nää wanhat bussit on se juttu.  
> 
> Pari pientä strategistista lisäystä tekisivät kaikista 8900LE:istä hyviä. Uudemman malliset penkit tai peltikupit, missä on hieman enemmän pehmustetta, Voith vaihteistoksi tai vaihtoehtoisesti SuperHyperLaiskaEcoMoodi pois, jos olis laitettu näin, niin pitäisin esim. NOF 912 (E6 teli-Volvoa) hyvänä bussina.


Lisäksi näihin vanhempiin 8900-busseihin  (koskee kaikkia firmoja) pitäisi saada pysähtymisnappulat myös takapenkeillä matkustaville. On hölmöä, että bussin kulkiessa joutuu kurottelemaan saadakseen annettua pysähtymismerkin. Onneksi uusissa busseissa on takanakin napit katossa.

----------


## Ivecomies

Tänään tuli nähtyä Länsiväylällä yks autonkuljetusrekka jossa oli muutaman Nobinan Ikarusta, en nähnyt niiden kylkinumeroita. Voi olla että vanhinta kalustoa on jo alettu poistamaan tässä vaiheessa. Ei oo mikään yllätys jos Nobina aloittaa kalustopoistot Ikaruksista kun ne ovat just yhtiön vanhimpia ja huononkuntoisimpia autoja.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Tänään tuli nähtyä Länsiväylällä yks autonkuljetusrekka jossa oli muutaman Nobinan Ikarusta, en nähnyt niiden kylkinumeroita. Voi olla että vanhinta kalustoa on jo alettu poistamaan tässä vaiheessa. Ei oo mikään yllätys jos Nobina aloittaa kalustopoistot Ikaruksista kun ne ovat just yhtiön vanhimpia ja huononkuntoisimpia autoja.


Taisivat olla 278 ja 279 Klovin romurivistä.

----------


## fani

> Tänään tuli nähtyä Länsiväylällä yks autonkuljetusrekka jossa oli muutaman Nobinan Ikarusta, en nähnyt niiden kylkinumeroita. Voi olla että vanhinta kalustoa on jo alettu poistamaan tässä vaiheessa. Ei oo mikään yllätys jos Nobina aloittaa kalustopoistot Ikaruksista kun ne ovat just yhtiön vanhimpia ja huononkuntoisimpia autoja.


Eikös osassa oo turvaohjaamot, EEV päästötaso yms. kaikkea hienoa?

----------


## Ivecomies

> Eikös osassa oo turvaohjaamot, EEV päästötaso yms. kaikkea hienoa?


Jaa, en tiedä oliko lavetin Ikaruksissa turvaohjaamot, mutta siitä huolimatta sellainenkaan ei voi tehdä Ikarusta hyväksi. Huononkuntoisia autoja tänä päivänä kun ikää on jo 14 vuotta. Eiköhän noi kaikki poistu kesällä kun Nobinalle tulee iso kasa uusia busseja. Sama käy todennäköisesti firman kaikilla Volvo B7RLE City L-autoille jotka ovat olleet huonossa kunnossa ja vuosia.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Sama käy todennäköisesti firman kaikilla Volvo B7RLE City L-autoille jotka ovat olleet huonossa kunnossa ja vuosia.


Tänään olikin City L nro. 432 simahtanut tien keskelle Kauniaisissa.

----------


## aki

> Eiköhän noi kaikki poistu kesällä kun Nobinalle tulee iso kasa uusia busseja. Sama käy todennäköisesti firman kaikilla Volvo B7RLE City L-autoille jotka ovat olleet huonossa kunnossa ja vuosia.


Syysliikenteen alkaessa Nobinan kalustotarve on jokatapauksessa 32 bussia vähemmän kuin nyt, joten jo pelkästään sen takia voidaan luopua ikaruksista ja isosta osasta Volvo City L:ä. Tämän lisäksi tulee reippaasti uutta kalustoa joten en ihmettelisi vaikka joitain uudenpiakin autoja saisi jo lähtöpassit. Linjoilta 21V, 65A ja 66A vapautuu myös iso määrä teli-säfflejä ja volvoja ja tuskin kaikille niillekään enää töitä löytyy. Voi hyvinkin olla että mm. loputkin entiset jokeri-telit saavat lähteä.

----------


## fani

> Jaa, en tiedä oliko lavetin Ikaruksissa turvaohjaamot, mutta siitä huolimatta sellainenkaan ei voi tehdä Ikarusta hyväksi. Huononkuntoisia autoja tänä päivänä kun ikää on jo 14 vuotta. Eiköhän noi kaikki poistu kesällä kun Nobinalle tulee iso kasa uusia busseja. Sama käy todennäköisesti firman kaikilla Volvo B7RLE City L-autoille jotka ovat olleet huonossa kunnossa ja vuosia.


Mutta EEV oli kummassakin. Eiköhän noi olis ollu parempi pitää varalla kuin jotkut Euro3 City L:llät. Tai ehkäpä olis voinu pitää nuo ja laittaa 140 ja 286 poistoon, niissä kun ei oo EEV:tä. No samapa tuo enää tässä vaiheessa.

----------


## Ivecomies

> isosta osasta Volvo City L:ä.


Todennäköisesti kaikki Volvo city L:t lähtevät. Elokuusta ei varmaan enää HSL-alueella voi nähdä missään "Facelift-Carrusta"

----------


## Karosa

> Mutta EEV oli kummassakin.


Jos noista ikaruksista puhutaan, niin ureapönttö sieltä varmaan löytyy, mutta uskaltaisin epäillä, ettei sitä ole koskaan täytetty.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Joonas Pio

TDF 318:n kanssa samaan aikaan romuttunut NF 738 on poistettu rekisteristä.

----------


## jtm

HelBin vehkeet #275, #276, #429 ja #430 Ruhassa ilman rahstuslaitteista.

----------


## fani

Kaikki Nobinan Hakunilan Ikarukset ja osa City L:stä oli semmosessa paketissa, että niitä ei saa liikutettua mihinkään. Lienevätkö poistoon menossa...

----------


## Tenava

Transdev 80,81,90 ja 741 myyty.

----------


## hana

> Transdev 80,81,90 ja 741 myyty.


Kukahan mahtoi ostaa?

----------


## kuukanko

> Kukahan mahtoi ostaa?


741 ainakin meni kuulemma TKL:lle.

----------


## Tenava

> 741 ainakin meni kuulemma TKL:lle.


80, 81 ja 90 meni Savo-Karjalan Linjalle.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> 741 ainakin meni kuulemma TKL:lle.


TSB-bussisivujen mukaan TKL 70.

----------


## Ivecomies

Ovatko Transdevin Volvot 210, 211 ja 213 jo poistettu?

----------


## Prompter

> Ovatko Transdevin Volvot 210, 211 ja 213 jo poistettu?


Eivät ole. 210 oli tänään linjalla 132 ja autot 211 ja 213 lojuivat toimettomina mutta ajokelpoisina.

----------


## Karosa

> Eivät ole. 210 oli tänään linjalla 132 ja autot 211 ja 213 lojuivat toimettomina mutta ajokelpoisina.


213 ei ole toimintakykyinen, ei lähtenyt käyntiin.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ivecomies

Nyt ei ole Nobinan Volvo City L:iä ja Ikaruksia näkynyt vähään aikaan. Oisivatko kaikki jo poistuneet?

----------


## Karosa

> Nyt ei ole Nobinan Volvo City L:iä ja Ikaruksia näkynyt vähään aikaan. Oisivatko kaikki jo poistuneet?


On poistettu suurin osa, kesällä tuskin yksikään ajossa.

----------


## aki

> On poistettu suurin osa, kesällä tuskin yksikään ajossa.


441 oli linjalla 554 ainakin 1.7

----------


## fani

Ikaruksia en ole nähnyt, mutta City L:lliä taitaapi olla muutama ajossa.

----------


## citybus

Hakunilan varikolla niitä seisoo vanhan Lahdentien (tie 140) varressa häkissä melkoinen määrä. Ikaruksia ja City L:iä siis.

----------


## fani

> Hakunilan varikolla niitä seisoo vanhan Lahdentien (tie 140) varressa häkissä melkoinen määrä. Ikaruksia ja City L:iä siis.


Mainitsinkin tuosta joku aika sitten. :P

----------


## kuukanko

HelB:t 2 ja 272 on ilman Buscomeja Ruhassa.

----------


## Ivecomies

Milloinkohan Transdevin kaikki Ikarukset ja L94-scalat poistuvat? ne ovat melkein kaikki huonossa kunnossa ja eivät myöskään mitään kovin mukavia matkustaa.

----------


## hana

> Milloinkohan Transdevin kaikki Ikarukset ja L94-scalat poistuvat? ne ovat melkein kaikki huonossa kunnossa ja eivät myöskään mitään kovin mukavia matkustaa.


Varmaan sitten kun Länsimetro valmistuu ja korvaava bussiliikenne loppuu.

----------


## Mikko121

> HelBin vehkeet #275, #276, #429 ja #430 Ruhassa ilman rahstuslaitteista.


Näistä #429 on siirtynyt Jyväskylään. Ilmeisesti myös 430 siirtyy myös.

----------


## karhuherra baddington

nf:än bussit 401-445 kiinnostaisi. haluaisin ostaa ne.

----------


## killerpop

> nf:än bussit 401-445 kiinnostaisi. haluaisin ostaa ne.


olisit jo ostanut koko sarjan viestiäsi kirjoittaessasi. ei käy kukkaron päälle.

----------


## jtm

Helbit #1, #3, #124 ja #272 riisuttu myös rahastuslaitteista. Joten Helb #125 viimeinen E94 koppainen Ikarus talossa... vielä on myös E94F koppaiset #316 ja #411 jäljellä... valitettavasti.

----------


## antsa

Mikä on 271 kohtalo ?

----------


## jtm

> Mikä on 271 kohtalo ?


Anteeksi kirjoitusvirhe paholainen. Tarkoitin viestissäni autoa 271 enkä 272 koska senhän Kuukanko oli jo poistetuksi ilmoittanut.

----------


## fani

> Anteeksi kirjoitusvirhe paholainen. Tarkoitin viestissäni autoa 271 enkä 272 koska senhän Kuukanko oli jo poistetuksi ilmoittanut.


Mistä saat tietosi? :o

----------


## jtm

> Mistä saat tietosi? :o


Nuo asiat voi kuka vaan nähdä Hakamäentien varresta!  :Very Happy:

----------


## fani

> Nuo asiat voi kuka vaan nähdä Hakamäentien varresta!


Hyvä pointti :P

----------


## Joonas Pio

Buscomit poistettu näistä Nobinoista: 140, 141, 285, 286, 324, 345, 347, 349, 353, 400-409, 414-420, 423-427, 429-434.

----------


## hana

Transdevit 205, 343, 354, 358 ja 360 olivat tänään klo 17 jälkeen Lahden motarilla kehä kolmosen kohdalla matkalla etelän suuntaan siirtokilvillä. Ikarukset kulkivat omin avuin, mutta 205 oli hinurin perässä.

----------


## hana

Buscomit poistettu seuraavista Transdevin busseista: 316, 321, 324, 450, 452, 453, 454, 455, 460, 462, 463, 465, 466, 467, 468 ja 477.

----------


## kalle.

> Buscomit poistettu seuraavista Transdevin busseista: 316, 321, 324, 450, 452, 453, 454, 455, 460, 462, 463, 465, 466, 467, 468 ja 477.


On mielenkiintoista miksi Buscomeja yhä poistetaan busseista jotka poistuvat HSL ajosta. Kuitenkin Buscomit korvataan uusilla laitteilla. Vaikka laitteet on toki tilaajan omaisuutta niin minkä takia ne pitää palauttaa, kun tuskin niillä on kenellekään tietotekniikkaromua suurempaa arvoa. Pois purkaminen vaikuttaisi siksi turhalta työltä.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> On mielenkiintoista miksi Buscomeja yhä poistetaan busseista jotka poistuvat HSL ajosta. Kuitenkin Buscomit korvataan uusilla laitteilla. Vaikka laitteet on toki tilaajan omaisuutta niin minkä takia ne pitää palauttaa, kun tuskin niillä on kenellekään tietotekniikkaromua suurempaa arvoa. Pois purkaminen vaikuttaisi siksi turhalta työltä.


Parempihan vanhan omistajan/toimipisteen ne on pois uusien tieltä valmiiksi ottaa.

----------


## kuukanko

Ainakin Transdevit 188 ja 193 on TraFin mukaan poistettu liikenteestä 25.8.2016. Itse en ole nähnyt koko sarjan 188 - 193 busseja enää syysliikenteessä, olisiko ne kaikki lähteneet pois?

----------


## kalle.

> Parempihan vanhan omistajan/toimipisteen ne on pois uusien tieltä valmiiksi ottaa.


Minkä uusien? Osa autoista on kuitenkin varmaan menossa suoraan purettavaksi. Muutenkin yleensä ei-toivottujen varusteiden purkaminen jätetään ostajan työksi. Kuten todettua on tässä kuitenkin varmasti ideana se että tilaaja haluaa laitteensa takaisin. Sitä vaan ihmettelin että miksi, koska ei vanhoilla Buscomeilla ole varmaankaan mitään arvoa.

----------


## KriZuu

Transdev 461 seisoi tänään Villähteellä teipit revittynä.

----------


## karhuherra baddington

> nf:än bussit 401-445 kiinnostaisi. haluaisin ostaa ne.


444-445 ostoslistalla, viestejä ostosta lähetetty.

Nf:älle lähetetty 2 kirjekuorta. itse viety, ei välikäsiä.

----------


## fani

> 444-445 ostoslistalla, viestejä ostosta lähetetty.
> 
> Nf:älle lähetetty 2 kirjekuorta. itse viety, ei välikäsiä.


Vau, hieno homma! En yhtään tajua, miksi lähettelet tänne täysin turhia viestejä...

----------


## kuukanko

Kaivokselassa Volvon pihassa seisoo liuta HSL:n tilaajaväreissä olevia Volvo 8700LE -tekevä ilman teippejä. Onkohan ne Nobinan poistamia entisiä Jokeri-telejä?

----------


## fani

> Kaivokselassa Volvon pihassa seisoo liuta HSL:n tilaajaväreissä olevia Volvo 8700LE -tekevä ilman teippejä. Onkohan ne Nobinan poistamia entisiä Jokeri-telejä?


Kuuleman mukaan olisivat Nobinan Jokeri-telejä.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Kuuleman mukaan olisivat Nobinan Jokeri-telejä.



Suurin osa Jokereista olikin seissyt Klovin reunarivissä hylättynä n. viikon.

----------


## fani

> Suurin osa Jokereista olikin seissyt Klovin reunarivissä hylättynä n. viikon.


Jännä ratkaisu poistaa Euro 5 -telit ja pitää ajossa Euro 3 -pätkät...

----------


## Miska

> Jännä ratkaisu poistaa Euro 5 -telit ja pitää ajossa Euro 3 -pätkät...


Eiköhän ne pätkätkin poistu viimeistään vuodenvaihteessa, kun Itä-Helsinkiin tulee uusia autoja.

----------


## Zambo

> Jännä ratkaisu poistaa Euro 5 -telit ja pitää ajossa Euro 3 -pätkät...


Näissä "jännissä" ratkaisuissa on usein taustalla jokin syy. Useimmiten ehkä leasing-/vuokra- tai muu sopimus ja välillä kalustoon kuntoon liittyvät tekijät.

----------


## fani

> Näissä "jännissä" ratkaisuissa on usein taustalla jokin syy. Useimmiten ehkä leasing-/vuokra- tai muu sopimus ja välillä kalustoon kuntoon liittyvät tekijät.


Hyvä pointti. Tosin käännyn nyt täysin itseäni vastaan ja sanon, että kyllä teli-Jokerit olisivat pitäneet olla ajossa City Ällien sijasta. Otetaanpa esimerkkinä nyt vaikka 439, jonka moottoriluukku (sisällä) on ihan musta ja olin erittäin hämmästynyt ettei syttynyt palamaan sinä aikana kun olin sen kyydissä. En mikään kovan luokan ammattilainen ole, mutta uskon, ettå teli-Jokerit olisivat olleet parempi pitää ajossa.

----------


## VHi

> Hyvä pointti. Tosin käännyn nyt täysin itseäni vastaan ja sanon, että kyllä teli-Jokerit olisivat pitäneet olla ajossa City Ällien sijasta. Otetaanpa esimerkkinä nyt vaikka 439, jonka moottoriluukku (sisällä) on ihan musta ja olin erittäin hämmästynyt ettei syttynyt palamaan sinä aikana kun olin sen kyydissä. En mikään kovan luokan ammattilainen ole, mutta uskon, ettå teli-Jokerit olisivat olleet parempi pitää ajossa.


Taitaa Jokereilla olla jo kohtuullinen kilometrisuorite takana, se lienee yksi syy "ennenaikaiseen" poistoon, mutta ilmeisesti ehkä merkittävämpi seikka nuo leasing/rahoituskuviot Volvon kanssa.

----------


## fani

> Taitaa Jokereilla olla jo kohtuullinen kilometrisuorite takana, se lienee yksi syy "ennenaikaiseen" poistoon, mutta ilmeisesti ehkä merkittävämpi seikka nuo leasing/rahoituskuviot Volvon kanssa.


Ahaa. En ollutkaan näistä niin tietoinen

----------


## kuukanko

> Kaivokselassa Volvon pihassa seisoo liuta HSL:n tilaajaväreissä olevia Volvo 8700LE -tekevä ilman teippejä. Onkohan ne Nobinan poistamia entisiä Jokeri-telejä?


Siellä seisoo HSL:n ja Nobinan logot poistettuina ex-Nobinat 448, 449, 451, 453, 454, 460 - 465, 469, 470 ja 475.

448:ssa, 462:ssa, 464:ssä ja 475:ssä oli tuulilasilla lappu "myyty". 463:ssa ja 465:ssä taas oli samassa kohtaa lappu "Nobina".

----------


## Keikkakuljetaja

Nähty 6.9.16 illalla valtatie 5:llä  hirvensalmen kohdalla nobinan  ex-jokereita matkalla pohjoisen suuntaan kaksin kappalein..

----------


## killerpop

> Siellä seisoo HSL:n ja Nobinan logot poistettuina ex-Nobinat 448, 449, 451, 453, 454, 460 - 465, 469, 470 ja 475.
> 
> 448:ssa, 462:ssa, 464:ssä ja 475:ssä oli tuulilasilla lappu "myyty". 463:ssa ja 465:ssä taas oli samassa kohtaa lappu "Nobina".





> Nähty 6.9.16 illalla valtatie 5:llä  hirvensalmen kohdalla nobinan  ex-jokereita matkalla pohjoisen suuntaan kaksin kappalein..


Eli ihan kaikki ei tulekaan Tampereelle. Ainakin jo kolme kotiutunut, #460, #471 ja #473. Ilmeisesti tulossa mm #472, jos ei ole jo tullut.

----------


## hana

> Buscomit poistettu seuraavista Transdevin busseista: 316, 321, 324, 450, 452, 453, 454, 455, 460, 462, 463, 465, 466, 467, 468 ja 477.


Tuupakasta ovat poistuneet lisäksi: 451, 456, 457, 458, 459, 470 ja 472.

----------


## Tenava

> Tuupakasta ovat poistuneet lisäksi: 451, 456, 457, 458, 459, 470 ja 472.


Ainakin 456 ja 458 meni Soisalon Liikenteelle

----------


## Tenava

Hana kaikki liisari autot on Tuupakassa 475-480 poistuu Marraskuussa muut ennen sitä. Sitä mukaan kun Scania löytää niille uudet omistajat.

----------


## hana

> Hana kaikki liisari autot on Tuupakassa 475-480 poistuu Marraskuussa muut ennen sitä. Sitä mukaan kun Scania löytää niille uudet omistajat.


477:stä on poistettu buscom jo pari viikkoa sitten.

----------


## Tenava

Kesäpoika poisti (Vahingossa) tuli heti kysymään multa mitä nyt ? vastasin et sun pitää ilmoittaa Korjaamopäällikölle soitti heti sille ja sit en tiedä mitä vastattiin  mut vein ke aamuna laitteet korjaamolle kun menin sillä a-477 satamaan tuskin laitetaan enään takas.

----------


## Ivecomies

Tänään kun menin Klovin varikon ohi, niin huomasin että siellä seisoo joku teli-scala sarjasta NF 478-480 ilman kylkinumeroa ja firman nimi poistettuna. Autossa ei ilmeisesti ollut rekisterkilpeäkään.

----------


## hana

> Kesäpoika poisti (Vahingossa) tuli heti kysymään multa mitä nyt ? vastasin et sun pitää ilmoittaa Korjaamopäällikölle soitti heti sille ja sit en tiedä mitä vastattiin  mut vein ke aamuna laitteet korjaamolle kun menin sillä a-477 satamaan tuskin laitetaan enään takas.


TDF 477:ään laitettu Buscom takaisin. On parhaillaan 973:lla.

----------


## killerpop

jos en väärin tulkinnut phototransia, löytyy muutama OXI jatkossa Tampereelta
http://phototrans.eu/15,158056,10285.html - #448 -> TKL #67http://phototrans.eu/15,158069,10285.html - #460 -> Paunuhttp://phototrans.eu/15,158078,10285.html - #469 -> TKL #68http://phototrans.eu/15,158079,10285.html - #470 -> TKL #69http://phototrans.eu/15,158080,10285.html - #471 -> Länsilinjathttp://phototrans.eu/15,158081,10285.html - #472 -> Länsilinjathttp://phototrans.eu/15,158082,10285.html - #473 -> Länsilinjathttp://phototrans.eu/15,158083,10285.html - #474 -> TKL #71

Listasta puuttuu ainakin yksi Paunu

----------


## Eppu

Myös OXI-681 on vaihtanut omistajaa, ollen tätä nykyä työtehoseuran #16. Löytyy mun heinäkuun kuvakansiosta...

----------


## Karosa

> Myös OXI-681 on vaihtanut omistajaa, ollen tätä nykyä työtehoseuran #16. Löytyy mun heinäkuun kuvakansiosta...


Tämä poistui jo vuonna 2013.

----------


## hana

> Tuupakasta ovat poistuneet lisäksi: 451, 456, 457, 458, 459, 470 ja 472.


Buscomit poistettu myös 464:stä ja 469:stä.

----------


## tsv56

> Buscomit poistettu myös 464:stä ja 469:stä.


Maanantai aamuna ainakin 451 ja 464 ajoivat Turussa Nyholmin vuoroja linjalla 18 (vrt lauantain tulipalo, jossa paloi tuusan nuuskaksi 23 bussia).

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:36 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:08 ----------




> Maanantai aamuna ainakin 451 ja 464 ajoivat Turussa Nyholmin vuoroja linjalla 18 (vrt lauantain tulipalo, jossa paloi tuusan nuuskaksi 23 bussia).


Lisätään vielä autot 449 ja 454.

----------


## Karosa

> Maanantai aamuna ainakin 451 ja 464 ajoivat Turussa Nyholmin vuoroja linjalla 18 (vrt lauantain tulipalo, jossa paloi tuusan nuuskaksi 23 bussia).
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:36 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:08 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Lisätään vielä autot 449 ja 454.


hana puhui Transdevin autoista, sinä vissiinkin Nobinan entisistä Jokeri-teleistä?

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

Kuulemani mukaan HelBin Ikarukset 271, 272 sekä Carrukset 2, 3 ovat siiretty Lahteen.

----------


## tsv56

> hana puhui Transdevin autoista, sinä vissiinkin Nobinan entisistä Jokeri-teleistä?


Juu - noin juuri, entisiä Jokereita Turussa.

----------


## jtm

> Kuulemani mukaan HelBin Ikarukset 271, 272 sekä Carrukset 2, 3 ovat siiretty Lahteen.


Oikeassa olet. Mutta eivät ajoon.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> Oikeassa olet. Mutta eivät ajoon.


Okei. Mitäs sitten nuo kyseiset autot tekevät Lahdessa jos eivät ole siirtynyt ajoon sinne? Romuttamolle?

----------


## ripperi

> Okei. Mitäs sitten nuo kyseiset autot tekevät Lahdessa jos eivät ole siirtynyt ajoon sinne? Romuttamolle?


Yleensä jos lahteen on viety autoja niin romutukseen ovat menossa. Tosin monesti on käynyt niin että ovat poimineen rivistä romutukseen menneen auton ja kunnostaneet ajoon..

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Yleensä jos lahteen on viety autoja niin romutukseen ovat menossa. Tosin monesti on käynyt niin että ovat poimineen rivistä romutukseen menneen auton ja kunnostaneet ajoon..


Romuttamolle nuo Ikarukset kyllä kuuluvatkin. Carruksista en kuitenkaan voi sanoa samaa.

----------


## hana

> Buscomit poistettu myös 464:stä ja 469:stä.


Nyt myös 474:stä on poistettu buscom.

----------


## hana

TDF:n Ikaruksista on poistunut ajosta myös 317, 325, 332, 337 ja 357. Saa korjata jos on virhetietoa. Näin ollen 344 on ainut kaksiakselinen Ikarus, joka on vielä ajossa Espoon suunnan linjoilla.

----------


## Tenava

Onko kukaan seurannut mihin Transdeviltä poistuneet autot 450-474 onko löytäneet uuden omistajan mistäpäin Suomea?

----------


## LimoSWN

> Onko kukaan seurannut mihin Transdeviltä poistuneet autot 450-474 onko löytäneet uuden omistajan mistäpäin Suomea?


Tdf 463 teli on tukl 91
Pätkiä löytyy soisalo:n liikenteen alta. Mm
Aty-537 =Tdf 451 = soisalo 36
Aty-524 = Tdf 456 = soisalo 37
Aty-529= Tdf 457 = soisalo xx
Aty-523= Tdf 458 = soisalo xx

----------


## antsa

> Tdf 463 teli on tukl 91
> Pätkiä löytyy soisalo:n liikenteen alta. Mm
> Aty-537 =Tdf 451 = soisalo 36
> Aty-524 = Tdf 456 = soisalo 37
> Aty-529= Tdf 457 = soisalo xx
> Aty-523= Tdf 458 = soisalo xx


Aty-521=Soisalo 40

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

TDF 462, 469, 474 ovat Ruhan Scanialla.

----------


## fani

Nobinat 444, 445, 480, 603 ja 619 Klovissa kilvet ja BusComit poistettuina.

----------


## hana

Transdeveista 475-481 buscomit poistettu.

----------


## kuukanko

> Transdeveista 475-481 buscomit poistettu.


477 ja joku sen sisar (ehkä 475, en nähnyt viimeistä numeroa kunnolla) nousi tänään iltapäivällä nelostieltä pois Vierumäen liittymässä. Saattoivat olla menossa tauolle liittymässä olevalle huoltoasemalle matkalla Savoon tai Karjalaan.

----------


## Karosa

> matkalla Savoon tai Karjalaan.


tai Savo-Karjalaan?  :Very Happy:

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Paljonko noita 09-mallisia Scaloja nyt on poistettu, etenkin telejä? Turkuun näyttää tulleen noin kymmenkunta.

----------


## fani

> Paljonko noita 09-mallisia Scaloja nyt on poistettu, etenkin telejä? Turkuun näyttää tulleen noin kymmenkunta.


Viitisentoista, jossen pahasti erehdy.

----------


## antsa

Noin 20 on ilmeisesti poistunu. Nuo vois ehkä myös olla menossa Mikkeliin Soisalolle ?

----------


## Miska

> Paljonko noita 09-mallisia Scaloja nyt on poistettu, etenkin telejä? Turkuun näyttää tulleen noin kymmenkunta.


Käsittääkseni kaikki Transdevin 09-malliset Scalat ovat palautuneet Scanialle leasing-sopimuksen päätyttyä. Havaintojen ja bussiharrastajien kuvastojen perusteella ihan kaikista autoista ei ole tietoa, mutta useimmille on löytynyt uusi käyttäjä Suomesta: 

Turussa ovat seuraavat teliautot: 
450 -> TuKL 90
462 -> Nyholm 68
463 -> TuKL 90
464 -> Nyholm 65
466 -> Nyholm 54
467 -> Nyholm 62
468 -> Nyholm?
470 -> Turkubus 15
474 -> Nyholm 76

Korsisaarella on ollut HSL:n metrokorvausliikenteessä teliautot 471 ja 473

Lisäksi teliautoista 465 on havaittu Ketosen Liikenteellä Rovaniemellä. Teliautoista 469, 472 ja 481 en muista nähneeni kuvia tai havaintoja. 

2-akselisista autoista 451 sekä 456-459 ovat Soisalon Liikenteellä (todennäköisesti Mikkelissä) sekä 453 ja 454 Savo-Karjalan Linjalla Joensuussa. 

Autosta 477 ja mahdollisesti autosta 475 on siis havainto 4-tieltä, joten kysymysmerkeiksi jäävät autot 452, 455, 460, 461, 476, 478-480. HSL-alueen ja Tampereen liikennöitsijöillä samoin kuin Savonlinja- ja Koiviston Auto -konserneilla ei taida tällä hetkellä olla erityistä tarvetta tuon ikäiselle käytetylle kalustolla, joten potentiaalisia kiinnostuneita voisivat olla esimerkiksi Pohjolan Matka ja Oulun seudun liikennöitsijät (uusia sopimuksia alkamassa ensi kesäkuussa). Porin Linjat on juuri hankkinut muutamia käytettyjä Scanioita Norjasta, mutta mahdollisesti nuo Scalatkin voisivat kiinnostaa, kun lähes vastaavia autoja talosta löytyy ennestäänkin. Hämeenlinnassa kaupunkiliikenteen kilpailutus on pian alkamassa, joten jos noita 09-Scaloja on vapaana vielä ensi vuoden puolella, voisi ottajia löytyä Hämeenlinnastakin. Soisalon Liikenteelle ja/tai Savo-Karjalan Linjalle voisi ehkä mennä lisääkin näitä autoja, jos vanhempaa kalustoa lähtee poistoon. Tosin Mikkelin ikävaatimusten takia sinne kai pitäisi mennä viimeistään ensi vuonna uudempaakin kalustoa.

----------


## fani

Miltei 30 -09 Scalaa taitaa olla poistunut, jos lasketaan telit ja pätkät yhteen. 482 oli kuitenkin vielä hetki sitten ajossa.

----------


## Karosa

> 482 oli kuitenkin vielä hetki sitten ajossa.


Taitaa olla ensi vuoden puolelle asti. Se on 2010-mallinen, joten leasing-sopimus taitaa päättyä vasta keväällä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Hämeenlinnassa kaupunkiliikenteen kilpailutus on pian alkamassa, joten jos noita 09-Scaloja on vapaana vielä ensi vuoden puolella, voisi ottajia löytyä Hämeenlinnastakin.


En suoranaisesti väitä vastaan, mutta kyseisellä kaupunkiseudulla Lehdon Liikenne on muutama kuukausi sitten tarkoituksellisesti hankkiutunut eroon ainoista Scaloistaan (jotka nekin tulivat yhtiöön Hämeen Linjan linjakaupan mukana). Vekka Liikenteelle HelB:ltä tulleet kolme Scalaa liikkuvat aikataulunmukaisessa liikenteessä äärimmäisen vähän. Paljon enemmän niitä näkyy peruskoululaisten nk. väistökuljetuksissa. Onko esimerkiksi "kivikaturäminällä" jokin osuus edellä selostettuihin havaintoihin, en osaa varmuudella sanoa. Minä jos olisin bussiyrityksen isäntä, en Hämeenlinnan linjoille Scaloja ihan ensimmäiseksi hankkisi. Seuraavien kuukausien aikana nähdään, millaisiin ratkaisuihin paikalliset liikenteenharjoittajat päätyvät.

----------


## hana

> En suoranaisesti väitä vastaan, mutta kyseisellä kaupunkiseudulla Lehdon Liikenne on muutama kuukausi sitten tarkoituksellisesti hankkiutunut eroon ainoista Scaloistaan (jotka nekin tulivat yhtiöön Hämeen Linjan linjakaupan mukana). Vekka Liikenteelle HelB:ltä tulleet kolme Scalaa liikkuvat aikataulunmukaisessa liikenteessä äärimmäisen vähän. Paljon enemmän niitä näkyy peruskoululaisten nk. väistökuljetuksissa. Onko esimerkiksi "kivikaturäminällä" jokin osuus edellä selostettuihin havaintoihin, en osaa varmuudella sanoa. Minä jos olisin bussiyrityksen isäntä, en Hämeenlinnan linjoille Scaloja ihan ensimmäiseksi hankkisi. Seuraavien kuukausien aikana nähdään, millaisiin ratkaisuihin paikalliset liikenteenharjoittajat päätyvät.


2010 vuodesta asti tuli ajettua noilla Scaloilla ja mieluummin olisin nähnyt muitten bussien poistuvan eli olivat erittäin hyviä ajettavia.

----------


## Tenava

> Miltei 30 -09 Scalaa taitaa olla poistunut, jos lasketaan telit ja pätkät yhteen. 482 oli kuitenkin vielä hetki sitten ajossa.


17kpl kaks akselista ja 15kpl telejä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:12 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:09 ----------




> Käsittääkseni kaikki Transdevin 09-malliset Scalat ovat palautuneet Scanialle leasing-sopimuksen päätyttyä. Havaintojen ja bussiharrastajien kuvastojen perusteella ihan kaikista autoista ei ole tietoa, mutta useimmille on löytynyt uusi käyttäjä Suomesta: 
> 
> Turussa ovat seuraavat teliautot: 
> 450 -> TuKL 90
> 462 -> Nyholm 68
> 463 -> TuKL 90
> 464 -> Nyholm 65
> 466 -> Nyholm 54
> 467 -> Nyholm 62
> ...




476,478,479,480 ja 481 seisoo vielä Tuupakassa odottaa uusille omistajille lähtöä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> 2010 vuodesta asti tuli ajettua noilla Scaloilla ja mieluummin olisin nähnyt muitten bussien poistuvan eli olivat erittäin hyviä ajettavia.


Minkä verran ajoit niillä mukulakivin päällystetyillä kaduilla? Sopivassa käyttöympäristössä Scala voi hyvinkin olla ihan asiallinen linja-auto, mutta kivikaduille Scaloja ei ole taidettu tarkoittaa.

----------


## Tenava

Transdev Ivecot 490 ja 492 poistuneet.

----------


## JT

> Korsisaarella on ollut HSL:n metrokorvausliikenteessä teliautot 471 ja 473
> 
> Teliautoista 469, 472 ja 481 en muista nähneeni kuvia tai havaintoja.


#471 ja #473 ovat jossain muualla, koska niitä ei ole näkynyt Korsisaaren Espoon liikenteessä enää noin kuukauteen.

#472 muistaakseni on se yksilö, joka on ollut Åbergilla kaiketi lainassa numerolla #2. En osaa sanoa nykytilanteesta.

----------


## hana

> Minkä verran ajoit niillä mukulakivin päällystetyillä kaduilla? Sopivassa käyttöympäristössä Scala voi hyvinkin olla ihan asiallinen linja-auto, mutta kivikaduille Scaloja ei ole taidettu tarkoittaa.


Hyvin vähän ajoin mukulakivikaduilla. Toisaalta en ole vielä päässyt ajamaan sellaisella kaupunkiliikenteen bussilla joka olisi miellyttävä mukulakivikaduilla. Joka tapauksessa hankkii ne kuka tahansa itselleen niin asiallisia busseja saa. Ei muuta kuin hyvät neuvottelut hinnasta Scanian kanssa.

----------


## Melamies

> Minkä verran ajoit niillä mukulakivin päällystetyillä kaduilla? Sopivassa käyttöympäristössä Scala voi hyvinkin olla ihan asiallinen linja-auto, mutta kivikaduille Scaloja ei ole taidettu tarkoittaa.


Kivikadut pahoinpitelevät kaikkia autoja. Jos on jokin käsittämätön pakko käyttää kiveä ajoradalla, olisi kiven alla oltava asfaltti tai betoni, jolloin lopputulos olisi jotain muuta kuin perunapeltoa. Toreilla ja kävelykaduilla kivi toimii paremmin, vaikka vaikeuttaakin talvikunnossapitoa.

----------


## Miska

> Turussa ovat seuraavat teliautot: 
> 450 -> TuKL 90
> 462 -> Nyholm 68
> 463 -> TuKL 90
> 464 -> Nyholm 65
> 466 -> Nyholm 54
> 467 -> Nyholm 62
> 468 -> Nyholm?
> 470 -> Turkubus 15
> 474 -> Nyholm 76


Näköjään Turussa ovat myös ex. TDF 469 ja 471, VM:n kuvissa näkyvistä kylkinumeroista (72 ja 69) päätellen nämäkin Nyholmilla.

----------


## VHi

> En suoranaisesti väitä vastaan, mutta kyseisellä kaupunkiseudulla Lehdon Liikenne on muutama kuukausi sitten tarkoituksellisesti hankkiutunut eroon ainoista Scaloistaan (jotka nekin tulivat yhtiöön Hämeen Linjan linjakaupan mukana). Vekka Liikenteelle HelB:ltä tulleet kolme Scalaa liikkuvat aikataulunmukaisessa liikenteessä äärimmäisen vähän. Paljon enemmän niitä näkyy peruskoululaisten nk. väistökuljetuksissa. Onko esimerkiksi "kivikaturäminällä" jokin osuus edellä selostettuihin havaintoihin, en osaa varmuudella sanoa. Minä jos olisin bussiyrityksen isäntä, en Hämeenlinnan linjoille Scaloja ihan ensimmäiseksi hankkisi. Seuraavien kuukausien aikana nähdään, millaisiin ratkaisuihin paikalliset liikenteenharjoittajat päätyvät.


Tampereella, jossa bussit keskimäärin rytyyttävät sangen paljon mukulakiveä pitkin, on käytössä Scaloja ja on myös Volvoja, joten äkkiseltään Scaloista luopuminen mukulakivikadun takia kuulostaa omituiselta. Mitä itse olen matkustanut Hämeenlinnassa ja Tampereella niin aivan yhtä romuksi auto menee oli se sitten Volvo tai Scala. Se on vielä sanottava, että Hämeenlinnan mukulakivi on vielä verrattain hyvässä kunnossa Hämeenkatuun verrattuna.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Ei pointti ole se, etteikö Scalalla voisi ajaa kivikadulla lainkaan. Eikä sekään, etteikö kivikadun tärinä aiheuttaisi ongelmia muunkin merkkisillä busseilla. Pointtini oli se, että Scanian kaupunkialustat Scala-alumiinikorin kanssa aiheuttaa huomattavan voimakkaan kolinan ja räminän, joka ainakin minun korvissani kuulostaa voimakkaammalta ja ennen muuta vastenmielisemmältä kuin muun merkkisten bussien vastaava rytinä.

Sen vajaan puolen vuosisadan aikana, jolloin olen kaupunkibusseja seurannut ja niillä matkustanut, niin Scaniaa ja sen edeltäjää Scania-Vabista olen pitänyt yksiselitteisesti parhaana merkkinä. Siitä huolimatta näkemykseni on se, että alustat L94 ja sen seuraaja "KUB" eivät ole jousituksen puolesta sitä, mitä Scanian veroiselta toimijalta voisi odottaa. Ymmärrän toki muitakin näkemyksiä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

NF 447 & 450 on poistettu.

----------


## Karosa

> NF 447 & 450 on poistettu.


Nobinalla ei ole enää yhtään OXI-teliä ajossa.

----------


## jtm

Helb #603:n pitkään jatkunut tekohengitys lopetettu ja rahastuslaitteet riisuttu, sekä rekisterikilvet irroitettu. Taitaa #605 olla ainoa miljoonan kilometrin rajan rikkova kaasu-MAN, kun ei #603 jäänyt raja saavuttamatta kuin hiuksen hienosti.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> En suoranaisesti väitä vastaan, mutta kyseisellä kaupunkiseudulla Lehdon Liikenne on muutama kuukausi sitten tarkoituksellisesti hankkiutunut eroon ainoista Scaloistaan (jotka nekin tulivat yhtiöön Hämeen Linjan linjakaupan mukana). Vekka Liikenteelle HelB:ltä tulleet kolme Scalaa liikkuvat aikataulunmukaisessa liikenteessä äärimmäisen vähän. Paljon enemmän niitä näkyy peruskoululaisten nk. väistökuljetuksissa. Onko esimerkiksi "kivikaturäminällä" jokin osuus edellä selostettuihin havaintoihin, en osaa varmuudella sanoa. Minä jos olisin bussiyrityksen isäntä, en Hämeenlinnan linjoille Scaloja ihan ensimmäiseksi hankkisi. Seuraavien kuukausien aikana nähdään, millaisiin ratkaisuihin paikalliset liikenteenharjoittajat päätyvät.


Itse asiassa jo joulukuun lopulla (2016) TDF #480 siirtyi Lehdon Liikenteelle. Liikennehavainnoista kerrotaan Hämeenlinnan paikkallisliikennettä käsittelevässä ketjussa. Tätä kirjoitettaessa eletään edelleen vaihetta, kun liikennöitsijät jättävät tarjouksia tilaajalle (tarjoukset tulee toimittaa suljetussa kirjekuoressa viimeistään ma 23.1.2017 klo 10.00 mennessä tilaajalle).

----------


## Joonas Pio

Nobinat 435-443, 446, 476, 477, 478, 479, 481, 487 ja 489 on poistettu.

----------


## kuukanko

> Nobinat 435-443, 446, 476, 477, 478, 479, 481, 487 ja 489 on poistettu.


Bongasin 436:n 111T:llä vielä 2.1.2017, joten sen poistovuodeksi tulee 2017  :Smile:

----------


## fani

> Nobinat 435-443, 446, 476, 477, 478, 479, 481, 487 ja 489 on poistettu.


 Eikös noissa joissain ollut jopa LIJ laitteet?

----------


## Zambo

> Nobinat 435-443, 446, 476, 477, 478, 479, 481, 487 ja 489 on poistettu.


Vähiin käy City L:t, ennen kuin loppuu. Jäljellä lienee:
Helb 101, 102
PL 935
ÅL 23

Viimeiset City L lähdöt ajettaneen Länsimetron korvausliikenteen loppuessa.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Bongasin 436:n 111T:llä vielä 2.1.2017, joten sen poistovuodeksi tulee 2017


Muista City L:istä en ole varma, mutta Scalat ja 8700:t lienee poistettu vasta tämän vuoden puolella nekin.  :Smile: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:52 ----------




> Eikös noissa joissain ollut jopa LIJ laitteet?


446:ssa ja 477:ssä LIJ-ketjun perusteella.

----------


## bussitietäjä

Missähän esim transdevin 477-479 on nykyään ku niistä on niin vähän tietoa transdevin jälkeen

----------


## KriZuu

> Missähän esim transdevin 477-479 on nykyään ku niistä on niin vähän tietoa transdevin jälkeen


477 on ainakin mennyt Savo-Karjalan Linjalle ja liikennöi Joensuussa numerolla 36.

----------


## kuukanko

Transdev 319:n katsastus ei ole ollut voimassa joulukuun 2016 jälkeen joten oletettavasti se on poistunut.

----------


## Noksu

> Transdev 319:n katsastus ei ole ollut voimassa joulukuun 2016 jälkeen joten oletettavasti se on poistunut.


Myös TDF 312:n katsastus on näemmä umpeutunut joulukuussa 2016.

----------


## Karosa

Nobina on hankkinut Transdevin entisen teli-Scalan numeroltaan #465 (ATY-533), ehti olla pari vuotta Rovaniemellä välissä.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Nobina on hankkinut Transdevin entisen teli-Scalan numeroltaan #465 (ATY-533), ehti olla pari vuotta Rovaniemellä välissä.


Onko näitä tulossa enemmänkin, kylkinumerosta ja varikosta tietoa mihin sijoitetaan?

----------


## Karosa

> Onko näitä tulossa enemmänkin, kylkinumerosta ja varikosta tietoa mihin sijoitetaan?


Haltija on Nobina Finland West, joten Klovi taikka Köysikuja varmaan. Mikäli seuraa toista Transdeviltä hankittua teli-Scalaa, niin vahva veikkaus on että tämä on #18.

----------


## Bussipoika04

> Haltija on Nobina Finland West, joten Klovi taikka Köysikuja varmaan. Mikäli seuraa toista Transdeviltä hankittua teli-Scalaa, niin vahva veikkaus on että tämä on #18.


Nämä uudet Scalat menee vissiin niille uusilöe suorillelinjoille mitkä alkaa Lokakuussa.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Nobina on hankkinut Transdevin entisen teli-Scalan numeroltaan #465 (ATY-533), ehti olla pari vuotta Rovaniemellä välissä.


Onko tämä jo ajossa?

----------


## Bussihullu

Out of Topic, mutta löytyykö jostain internetin maailmasta (YouTubesta?) ns. äänikirjastoa, minne olisi äänitetty HSL-alueen bussien STOP-ääniä?

----------


## LimoSWN

> Onko tämä jo ajossa?


Tarina kertoo, että se olisi virossa m(/p)aalattavana.
Eiköhän se palaa kohta uusissa väreissä, kun katsastuskin onnistui pitkän työn jälkeen.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Tarina kertoo, että se olisi virossa m(/p)aalattavana.
> Eiköhän se palaa kohta uusissa väreissä, kun katsastuskin onnistui pitkän työn jälkeen.


Saa varmaankin hsl värit ja nobina kankaat?

----------


## LimoSWN

> Saa varmaankin hsl värit ja nobina kankaat?


HSL-T(/p)ilaajaväritykseen on pukeutunut lauantaina. Penkkien kankaista en tiedä vielä.
Tänään tuo kuuluu olevan liikenteessä.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Saa varmaankin hsl värit ja nobina kankaat?


Lisätään vielä, että penkit ovat alkuperäisiä. Ei ole tullut muutoksia.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

Ajelin tänään Lavian kirkonkylällä Satakunnan ja Pirkanmaan rajan tuntumassa ja silmiini osui ladolta näyttävän rakennuksen pihassa vanha HelB:in Ikarus järjestysnumerolla #124 tai #125.

----------


## karvinen

> Ajelin tänään Lavian kirkonkylällä Satakunnan ja Pirkanmaan rajan tuntumassa ja silmiini osui ladolta näyttävän rakennuksen pihassa vanha HelB:in Ikarus järjestysnumerolla #124 tai #125.


Voisin tuohon tuumata mietelauseen et mahtaisikoha tuo "ladolta näyttävä" olla vanha Kutterin korittamo?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Voisin tuohon tuumata mietelauseen et mahtaisikoha tuo "ladolta näyttävä" olla vanha Kutterin korittamo?


Sijaintinsa puolesta pikemminkin Lavian Autokori. Toki lavialaisissa oli tiettyjä yhtymäkohtia Kutterin eräisiin malleihin, mutta Kutterin tuotanto aikanaan oli keskittynyt Vallilaan ja viimeisinä vuosina Kivenlahteen.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Ajelin tänään Lavian kirkonkylällä Satakunnan ja Pirkanmaan rajan tuntumassa ja silmiini osui ladolta näyttävän rakennuksen pihassa vanha HelB:in Ikarus järjestysnumerolla #124 tai #125.


Lavian linja-automuseossa on ex. 125 säilytyksessä.

----------

